# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 33)



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2015)

Howdy, This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....
Ok, a little back story on this qotw...I had shoulder surgery last week as most of you know. Before I had the surgery I was told I should start looking for a new career. Industrial carpentry work is not a good job to return to. ...so..that brings us to this weeks question...


*If you had to find a new profession, what would it be?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## David Hill (Aug 9, 2015)

Haha timely topic!
I'm in Healthcare and with all the changes--- a lot mandated by "their" president (not capitalized on purpose) it could happen. My next choice is to either go back to Teaching or actually becoming a "real" Wood -worker/turner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm at a point in my life, ( house almost paid for, child halfway through college), where I can see in the not-too-distant future the possibility of changing careers, and I really think I might try full time woodworking. Not sure exactly what I'll do specifically, but it's something I think about more and more. It's funny, I've always said I hate Sales, but that's what I've done for the past 30 years! Tony


----------



## Brink (Aug 9, 2015)

Here is a question I ponder regularly.



 

Now that I'm healing a freshly broke (non opposable) thumb, discectomy, hernias, recent concussion and broke tooth, and docs saying to change careers. 
Here's my view. When someone says I can't, I will. Any job I like will be physical, so I work smarter and more careful.

When the need arises for a change, I could...

Go back to dancing.


 

Or house cleaning.



 

Or be a forum troll, and collect "go far away money".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 9, 2015)

Moving to full time turning is my career change so I have no idea what I'd do if I had to give it up. Maybe become a male model........

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Moving to full time turning is my career change so I have no idea what I'd do if I had to give it up. Maybe become a male model........



Like @Brink ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 9, 2015)

I think I would move to mississipi and help @Tclem make hairsticks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 9, 2015)

As I have aged I have changed careers many times. I am a jack of all trades. The biggest shocker for me was when I had a back surgery for a herniated disc, this told me that I was not superman and wasn't invincible. I had done physical labor all my life in one way or another. I owned and was working a successful landscaping business when my back let go. It pinched of the nerves in my leg and it didn't work, could barely walk real funny, had to learn how to walk again after the surgery. This made me change careers so I went back to truck driving and I'm not sorry I did that, I do really enjoy it. I was an over the road semi driver for a few years but got tired of never being home and in my shop. Now I drive a 6 wheeler flat bed and haul steel and various formed parts, I'm home everyday and I love my job. I don't make the money I did over the road but I am happier and you can't put a price on that. when I get to the point that I can.t climb on the truck and throw chains and tie straps maybe I'll go back to a box truck, dunno. I always wanted to have a scooter and mini bike/chainsaw shop. I have been half heartedly researching that.
For now I drive a truck because I enjoy it, not because I'm too stupid to do anything else, lol. How often do we get to do something for work that we enjoy. But I will never do woodworking for a living, then it would become a job and I would not enjoy it as much.

Loading the truck up for a delivery. I load my own truck, I use the cranes or big forklifts.









Heavy a$$ metal cylinders with a very high center of gravity




The one on the back is stainless about an inch thick, what do you think that cost?



The truck came in handy when I bought a new used mill for myself! My boss is awesome and lets me use the truck when I need to, all I have to do is ask. And yes the mill will be going down into the basement, in pieces of course.




So for now I am blessed with the ability to do a job that I enjoy, it's not for everyone but it is for me. I get to go to shops all over the Detroit metro area and see all kinds of cool things being made. Detroit still is a major player in machining and manufacturing. I do favors for some of the shops I go to because we have built up a good working relationship over the years, and sometimes I call in a favor if I need something, it's awesome how that works.........bartering.
Now what will I do when I can't drive a truck anymore?.......................

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I think I would move to mississipi and help @Tclem make hairsticks


I could hire you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2015)

I would be a ceo. I mean if @SENC can do it then it has to be easy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

I would probably get back into electronics in one way or another. Designing and building drones seems like it would be fun and probably earn a little coin in the process provided they do not get outlawed in the near future. The drones themselves probably never will be but cameras on them might.

If that doesn't work out I could sell hair stick blanks to Tom & Tony's Hair Stick Emporium Inc. They're based in Mississippi but have recently opened up a new division in Redding California -- I have always sought ground floor opportunities. Sales are projected to triple, possibly topping 4 figures a year in 2016. I could possibly offer a hair stick delivery service on the back end using my fleet of custom made drones.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I would probably get back into electronics in one way or another. Designing and building drones seems like it would be fun and probably earn a little coin in the process provided they do not get outlawed in the near future. The drones themselves probably never will be but cameras on them might.
> 
> If that doesn't work out I could sell hair stick blanks to Tom & Tony's Hair Stick Emporium Inc. They're based in Mississippi but have recently opened up a new division in Redding California -- I have always sought ground floor opportunities. Sales are projected to triple, possibly topping 4 figures a year in 2016. I could possibly offer a hair stick delivery service on the back end using my fleet of custom made drones.



Time to start shooting them down for the payloads!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm reaching that age of 'retirement' and I'm not sure what I'll do. Around the first of the year it looks like I'll be changing jobs within the company and I won't be programming for the first time in memory. I'll be using the knowledge that I've gained over the last few years to tell programmers what they need to accomplish but I won't be writing code.

I've seriously looked at woodworking as a way to supplement retirement. Not really sure how that would work out to be honest, but it's one thing aside from programming that I enjoy doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

